

"Google Qualified" Developer Directory - nym
http://code.google.com/qualify/directory.html

======
seldo
> "Qualified Developers are thoroughly vetted by Google ... and meet rigorous
> qualification standards."

Followed three lines later by...

> "Google does not make any representation, endorsement or warranty regarding
> the services of these developers."

These statements seem at odds with each other.

~~~
Calamitous
PR vs. CYA

~~~
seldo
Sure, and I'm clearly not a lawyer, but it seems difficult to say that you
don't make any representations about them when you did exactly that 3 lines
earlier. For example:

"This car is the best deal on the lot!" "I have made no representation as to
the value of this car."

------
dylanz
Note that it's only for their specific API's, ie: KML, Maps API, Gadget Ads,
AJAX Search API.

------
schnuerle
You are graded on your paid work done, community participation, references
from clients, and a qualification exam. If you get enough points, you get
listed in the directory.

------
onewland
This is interesting if it doesn't get culled by spammers.

Somewhere in Manhattan, Joel Spolsky feels a shiver running down his spine.
Best of luck to both of them, though.

~~~
brown9-2
They only seem to be including people "qualified" in one or more of the
various Google APIs.

~~~
digitallogic
Yea, I think 'Google Qualified' is misleading. "People that have shown
compitence in our APIs" is entirely different than "People who are qualified
to work for us", which I at least took the name to mean until visiting the
link.

------
walkon
Aren't Google's API's pretty straightforward? That's one of the reasons
they're popular. It seems to me that the average competent IT shop who would
even know about this directory would also have developers capable of quickly
utilizing Google's APIs.

------
houseabsolute
Love the googly eyes in the default image. Way to make an attractive webpage
guys.

------
ajb
Looks fishy to me. I think someone has made a project called 'qualify' and
hosted it on code.google.com; google will squash it when they notice.

------
marltod
"The developers listed below are not Google employees." So they are really
good, but not good enough to hire?

~~~
statictype
You're assuming that anyone Google is willing to hire will want to work there.
That may not be the case at all.

------
nzmsv
One step closer to MCSE and CCNA, I suppose. Just another sign Google is a
giant company now.

